

How to turn data into money - processing
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/10/how-to-turn-data-into-money.html

======
rjurney
I wrote this yesterday about similar, and Pete obsoleted it.
<http://bit.ly/fatsurfer> Great stuff, Pete!

------
chwolfe
"Down the road there will definitely be a need for data marketplaces, common
platforms where producers and consumers of large information sets can connect,
just as there are for other commodities." MS is entering this area with
project "Dallas" on their Azure platform:
<http://www.microsoft.com/windowsazure/dallas/default.aspx>

------
polynomial
Nice write-up, though it does seem to skirt the notion that for many
businesses users are not the customers, they are the product. User data is
sold to to the _real_ customers.

Also thanks Pete for not using the word "monetize" since I read it right after
breakfast.

------
davidedicillo
Good article. I'm actually finishing up a small side project about data that
we originally built for ourselves to do some market research, but we are
planning to release to the public for a monthly fee.

------
greyman
Interesting article. Did anyone of you guys tried to sell some dataset to
infochimps.com? This could be lucrative, but I have no idea how many people
buy this stuff.

------
webuiarchitect
Check out Next Big Sound

